# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm CAD, CAM và các tiện ích >  Tài liệu hướng dẫn lắp ráp và  mô phỏng trên creo 2.0

## laodai

Láp ráp và mô phỏng trên phần mềm Creo 2.0 được sử dụng khá nhiều sau modul thiết kế trên phần mềm Creo đơn giản modul này mang đầy đủ các công cụ và tính năng và có thể phụ vụ tốt cho công việc. Tài liệu này sưu tầm từ đồ án tốt nghiệp của sinh viên đại học SPKT với mong muốn chia sẻ đến mọi người lượng kiến thức đầy đủ nhất về láp ráp và mô phỏng trên phần mềm Creo 2.0


Link download: http://www.mediafire.com/file/vtr9tz...metric+2.0.rar

Xem thêm: Tài liệu mô phỏng trên creo 2.0

----------

